# Arcsoft connect Daemon problem



## hubieh (May 4, 2010)

Every time I turn on my computer now I get an error message which says: ArcSoft Connect Daemon has stopped working. It also says A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available. Apparently windows could not find a solution. And I keep getting this same message everytime I turn on my Computer. I also went into the Task Manager to the applications tab and it says that the program is running. I even tried stopping the program and restarting it and still get the same error message that it has stopped working. I want to get rid of this error message, also can it be deleted out of my computer, and if so will that cause me any additional problems.

My Computer is a Compac Presario PC Model SR5510F,
AMD Athlon X2 5000 Dual core Processor
running Windows Vista Home Premium with service pack 1


----------



## tcarlson1a (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the same problem. Arcsoft Connect Daemon not working and I can't get me Kodak flip phone with Media Impression to work without it. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## aom2 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have the same problem. It just started in the past month. I hope you get an answer soon as it will help both of us.


----------

